# The Right Job to Survive?



## HM_Tilford (Jun 17, 2018)

I need to switch professions in order to support myself. I feel leaving an office job for trucking could be very conducive to my future. I don't have a major bowel urgency problem so I am not worried about reduced access to toilets. The rest I could more easily deal with if I worked in my own "office".

Any IBS truckers out there that can share their experiences regarding the above?

Sent from my BND-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Office job is really tough for everybody. I tried my best so hard not to get one after I graduate from the university. As much as possible, I try to get projects that are home-based. Although freelancing doesn't have the same perks as an office job and not really consistent with collecting a paycheck, it is still a good way to go. I do the things I love and I own my own time. Maybe instead of driving the truck yourself, you can start like a broker for trucks to connect people who are looking for trucks and those who are already driving trucks and looking for more clients.


----------



## Daniel-J (Mar 10, 2020)

If you do everything right and see it in this perspective to make more money, it will be perfect. The main thing is to go all the way to your goal and do not be afraid of making mistakes.


----------

